# Twiddle muffs for Dementia Sufferers



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Until today I had never heard about twiddle muffs but I came across a message on another knitting forum and, knowing how many of you care for dementia sufferers, I thought it might interest you.
Basically, it's a knitted hand muff. Interesting items - ribbons, beads, zips - basically anything that can be twiddled with - are sewn onto the outside.
Here's a like for a pattern - 
http://www.warringtonandhaltonhospitals.nhs.uk/_store/documents/twiddlemuffsknittingpattern.pdf
If you are interested try googling twiddle muffs for ideas.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting concept. The added bits will be tugged and manipulated enormously so it's important to sew them on very securely.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you for the link and info! With knowing so many in different stages, things like this are welcome and so important...anything to help and/or stimulate...Will check into it further, too! Again, Thank you!
Kit


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Was the same concept used for developmental toys for children to learn their skills on. Doesn't need to be a muff form.

Just remember STML (short term memory loss) doesn't allow one to focus long so not all therapies work for these individuals.

Instead of hand-eye coordination pathways think of mental ones like their favorite music and for many older ones poetry are a good therapy and distractor.

Some even respond to old photos of scenes with old cars or other memory stimulating things like threshers/bailers.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for the link! I never thought of a project like this. Will be thinking of how this could be done and maybe expanded on. Thanks again!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

great idea. Having worked with these patients many years, I used to bring in piles of washcloths for them to fold, especially the female pts. I would then carry them out and bring the next "load" in . I think this is a wonderful idea for all the pts. I am going to try one and take to my hospital and see


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't quite understand the directions. It talks about a cuff. Do you make one on both ends. It only said one end. It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Two friends want to learn to knit. We chose this Wednesday as our "start" day, and we'll meet each Wednesday to sit and knit. we are starting with simple square items, but the goal is to make small bears that will be given to our local police and sheriff departments to give to children when they are in a scary situation.

The muffs would be perfect for us to make. We all used to play cards every week, but alas, our fourth and close friend now has very advanced dementia. How great to make her our first recipient. My niece works with a Hospice outsourcing company. These would be welcomed, I'm sure by her for patients in need. The list could go on and on.

Me thinks our little knitting group has many things we will be making. We are all retired, the youngest 71 and the oldest is 94 (ultra active and puts me to shame) so we shall keep our hands very busy. <smile>

Thank you so much for this enlightening idea. Hmmmm.....maybe we should call ourselves the Twiddler Knitters?


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

a wonderful idea!
Blessings


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

My mother would "fidget" a lot. She didn't have dementia, but was on oxygen. She would have the tubing piled in her lap from constantly pulling on it. She would also bunch up her duster in her lap. I made her a "fidget" rag out of flannel. 12" square and just serged the edges. This worked perfect. Her doctor asked her about it on one of her office visits. She proudly told him,"This is my fidget rag". It kept her hands busy and warm. I lost her in 2009. I miss her so much. Love ya'll, Linda.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the information & website!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Be very careful what you put on these! My mother-in-law was given a lap robe with ribbons, buttons, bath scrubby animals sewn on. Lots of things to feel and play with! Within an hour she had pulled everything off and was filling her mouth full of beads and buttons! If she had been in a nursing home she could have choked to death due to lack of supervision. I was sitting right beside her knitting and looked over to see her stuffing her mouth. These robes were made by volunteers for the local Hospice and MIL is the first to do this so they said. As a adult she is stronger than children but they still needs to be watched constantly. They were attached with upholstery thread. This was the first indication of her putting things in her mouth and once started she did this for a year before she became too contracted to get hands close to mouth. 

Best thing for her was a lap robe made with a variety of fabrics and bright colors. She loved the feel of fleece the best. They now make a wide variety of types too. Would rub the fur into hairballs out of the fake fabric and eat it.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. My dad has the dementia at 85 with good and bad days and his hands are always cold. This might be something he would like to just stay busy on his bad days (although he still does jigsaw puzzles with amazing patience on his good days!)


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I feel that you could knit the muff with different textures, adding beads and ribbons as you go, so that they do not need to be sewn on afterwards. This would make it safer for the patients. This is something that my mother could have used.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Does anyone know whether this kind of fidget comforter would be appropriate for persons with other mental conditions? It's winter here in the US and overnight emergency shelters are open for the winter. Some of the overnight guests have unmistakable mental disturbances but not dementia. Might it calm agitated guests or would they just think we are treating them like children?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks , great idea


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

What a small world it is. This is my local and excellent hospital. Their new Forget Me Not ward is outstanding.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,what a fantastic concept. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I had the same question. Wondering if the cuff is only knit on one end, then pulled through the tube and joined to the outside on the other end (which would leave the "cuff" as the inside liner , so to speak.)



Mevbb said:


> I didn't quite understand the directions. It talks about a cuff. Do you make one on both ends. It only said one end. It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

This Is very interesting and sounds like a wonderful idea. I wish there were more pictures of finished muffs. I don't understand about how many items to sew on and does each muff have a variety of items or just one? '


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I didn't quite understand the directions. It talks about a cuff. Do you make one on both ends. It only said one end. It doesn't make sense to me.


Me either, hoping some-one will help us understand.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> My mother would "fidget" a lot. She didn't have dementia, but was on oxygen. She would have the tubing piled in her lap from constantly pulling on it. She would also bunch up her duster in her lap. I made her a "fidget" rag out of flannel. 12" square and just serged the edges. This worked perfect. Her doctor asked her about it on one of her office visits. She proudly told him,"This is my fidget rag". It kept her hands busy and warm. I lost her in 2009. I miss her so much. Love ya'll, Linda.


I lost my mom 22 years ago and I wish every day that she was back here. She had dementia from a few strokes but before her strokes she was the best mom.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> I didn't quite understand the directions. It talks about a cuff. Do you make one on both ends. It only said one end. It doesn't make sense to me.


I have pm-ed you.


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> Does anyone know whether this kind of fidget comforter would be appropriate for persons with other mental conditions? It's winter here in the US and overnight emergency shelters are open for the winter. Some of the overnight guests have unmistakable mental disturbances but not dementia. Might it calm agitated guests or would they just think we are treating them like children?


I have no medical knowledge of this, but would expect anything that could be touched, stroked, or petted would be a comfort.

I don't think I have dementia, but.... - years ago I fell in love with a stuffed rabbit made from a chenille bedspread just because of the texture. 

Maybe just the muff or mittens of textured yarn....then you don't have to worry about choking hazards.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't understand the muff pattern given, but some of the other suggestions I have understood. I am thinking I might try and make some small toy balls out of textured yarn to donate to my old workplace. We used to use stuffed toys to calm some of the residents, but the balls would be more appropriate for the men, and the tropical weather we live in.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

If anyone gets an answer about the cuff issue, I'd appreciate it if you'd share it with me. Thanks


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

cainchar said:


> If anyone gets an answer about the cuff issue, I'd appreciate it if you'd share it with me. Thanks


I think the 'cuff' is the first 11" knitted with 2 strands DK/ 1 strand chunky. The remainder is knit with 'oddments' of yarn until it's 23" (enough longer than the 'cuff' to hide where one yarn changes to another). Looking at the 2nd picture, you'll notice part of it is plain white yarn (the cuff) and the rest of it is 'fun fur' type yarn....

Hope this helps....


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Flybreit said:


> I think the 'cuff' is the first 11" knitted with 2 strands DK/ 1 strand chunky. The remainder is knit with 'oddments' of yarn until it's 23" (enough longer than the 'cuff' to hide where one yarn changes to another). Looking at the 2nd picture, you'll notice part of it is plain white yarn (the cuff) and the rest of it is 'fun fur' type yarn....
> 
> Hope this helps....


Thanks


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Flybreit- was thinking something very similar (that I was to knit the "cuff" then join it, inside, the outer "muff.") Your explanation is much clearer however! Thanks. I like the idea to knit beads or anything meant as tactile manipulatives, right into the muff, so as to be "non-removeable", for safety sake. This wouldn't be as important in early stages of dementia- but certainly later if the person can't be watched while enjoying it.



Flybreit said:


> I think the 'cuff' is the first 11" knitted with 2 strands DK/ 1 strand chunky. The remainder is knit with 'oddments' of yarn until it's 23" (enough longer than the 'cuff' to hide where one yarn changes to another). Looking at the 2nd picture, you'll notice part of it is plain white yarn (the cuff) and the rest of it is 'fun fur' type yarn....
> 
> Hope this helps....


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Moira Palmer said:


> Until today I had never heard about twiddle muffs but I came across a message on another knitting forum and, knowing how many of you care for dementia sufferers, I thought it might interest you.
> Basically, it's a knitted hand muff. Interesting items - ribbons, beads, zips - basically anything that can be twiddled with - are sewn onto the outside.
> Here's a like for a pattern -
> http://www.warringtonandhaltonhospitals.nhs.uk/_store/documents/twiddlemuffsknittingpattern.pdf
> If you are interested try googling twiddle muffs for ideas.


A wonderful idea, and one in need right in my town, thank you
for the link and pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I didn't quite understand the directions. It talks about a cuff. Do you make one on both ends. It only said one end. It doesn't make sense to me.


I, too, don't quite understand the instructions.
I did the cuff part for 11 in., then used various yarns until I reached a combined length of 23 in.
I've tried pinning the muff in all sorts of configurations, and I'm still not getting it.
Just found a better set of instructions-------
The piece is folded lengthwise. 
I hope you will be able to open the download


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

cainchar said:


> If anyone gets an answer about the cuff issue, I'd appreciate it if you'd share it with me. Thanks


See my reply on page 3


----------

